# Williams Sonoma ice cream maker.



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I've got a favour to ask. I just 'inherited' a WS994 ice cream maker but without a manual. I've been e-mailing back and forth for the last few days with WS and have had no success in getting a manual, or manufacturer name from them. 

Would anyone know who the manufacturer is? I'd read Lello somewhere but haven't had any success so far.

Cheers!


----------



## icguy (Aug 16, 2012)

*I can tell you who the manufacturer is... and I may know of a manual*



VIPlumber said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a favour to ask. I just 'inherited' a WS994 ice cream maker but without a manual. I've been e-mailing back and forth for the last few days with WS and have had no success in getting a manual, or manufacturer name from them.
> 
> ...


The manufacturer is: DeLonghi - and Williams-Somoma just put their name on it, as you know...

here's a link to a manual - they are charging for it: http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/158341886-williams-sonoma-ws994-identical-model-owners-manual

anyway, I hope this helps you.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

this place has one for 8.99

http://manualfox.com/link/williamssonoma.htm


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the link. We'd figured out to use it, pretty simple really, and have enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

In case you need it later, is this the one?

http://www.manualslib.com/d/delonghi+ice+cream+maker.html

www.manualslib.com is a great source for manuals, by the way.


----------

